
Googlebot will soon speak HTTP/2 - JeanMarcS
https://webmasters.googleblog.com/2020/09/googlebot-will-soon-speak-http2.html
======
zingplex
Given that site speed is used in ranking and the different performance
profiles of HTTP/1 vs HTTP/2, I assumed they would be doing this already.

------
phillipseamore
I wonder if someone has taken advantage of this. Responding with one site for
search indexing over HTTP/1 and another over HTTP/2 (which most users would
actually get).

~~~
jtsiskin
Couldn’t you just use the user agent if you wanted to do this? Or does google
crawl without revealing itself?

~~~
GauntletWizard
Googlebot is a well known user-agent, but they do verify with impersonation.
It's a heavy penalty (usually delisting) for serving them noticeably different
content (there's of course leeway, because sites are dynamic)

